# Judas & Communion?



## Redaimie (May 31, 2007)

I have a question about Judas & the Lord's supper. 

I know the Lord's supper is for those who profess Christ so why did Jesus let Judas partake of the supper when He knew he would betray him? 

John 13 18-21
Jesus Predicts His Betrayal 
"I am not referring to all of you; I know those I have chosen. But this is to fulfill the scripture: 'He who shares my bread has lifted up his heel against me.'* "I am telling you now before it happens, so that when it does happen you will believe that I am He. I tell you the truth, whoever accepts anyone I send accepts me; and whoever accepts me accepts the one who sent me." 
After he had said this, Jesus was troubled in spirit and testified, "I tell you the truth, one of you is going to betray me."*


----------



## KMK (May 31, 2007)

The 'supper' referred to in vs. 2 is the *Passover* meal...
Then Judahs is dismissed...
Then Jesus institutes the *Lord's* Supper.

That is how I have always understood it.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 31, 2007)

My understanding has been the same as Ken's. 

It is an excellent question however!


----------



## Redaimie (May 31, 2007)

*That's what I thought too but*

doesn't this passage in Luke read like Judas was there & he did partake?

Luke 22
17After taking the cup, he gave thanks and said, "Take this and divide it among you. 18For I tell you I will not drink again of the fruit of the vine until the kingdom of God comes." 
19And he took bread, gave thanks and broke it, and gave it to them, saying, "This is my body given for you; do this in remembrance of me." 
20In the same way, after the supper he took the cup, saying, "This cup is the new covenant in my blood, which is poured out for you. *21But the hand of him who is going to betray me is with mine on the table*. 22The Son of Man will go as it has been decreed, but woe to that man who betrays him." 23They began to question among themselves which of them it might be who would do this.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 31, 2007)

See this from a work by George Gillespie called:
Did Judas Partake of the Lord's Supper? (PDF format)


----------



## Poimen (May 31, 2007)

John does not give us a (direct) account of the institution of the Lord's Supper but Luke does. Note 22:19-21

"And He took bread, gave thanks and broke it, and gave it to them, saying, "This is My body which is given for you; do this in remembrance of Me. Likewise He also took the cup after supper, saying, "This cup is the new covenant in My blood, which is shed for you. "But behold, the hand of My betrayer is with Me on the table."

The indication is clear: Judas, at the very least, was present at the table as the Supper was being instituted. Thus it cannot be that he had left by the time Christ spoke the words of the Supper. 

Why did Christ allow Judas to participate? It is for professors of religion; the church cannot distinguish between those who believe and those who do not. As Paul says: 'let a man examine _himself_.' I don't think this precludes faithful church discipline in the guarding of the Table but emphasizes the fact that no one can judge the heart.


----------



## Redaimie (May 31, 2007)

Thank you 

I will read this.




NaphtaliPress said:


> See this from a work by George Gillespie called:
> Did Judas Partake of the Lord's Supper? (PDF format)


----------

